# Chakte Kok and Satinwood reelfoot call



## SENC (Jul 24, 2013)

Tung oil finish. Curly, curly, curly...

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20130724_214532_zpsd06209a1.jpg
http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20130724_214417_zps3b0fe50c.jpg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh man that is reeeeeeeeeel nice!


----------



## myingling (Jul 26, 2013)

Classy look ,,,nice one


----------



## BurlsorBust (Jul 28, 2013)

That both hurts/soothes the eyes! Told you the curl was insane! :wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## drycreek (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice, beautiful call.


----------

